# scraps



## Sheetrock26 (Dec 25, 2004)

What do you guys do with your drywall scraps?


----------



## CapeTaper (Mar 15, 2006)

Greetings,
We collect all scrap and load into my dump body GMC, then off to the landfill (dump). I charge for the dump fees and time to make the run/cleanup. I then sweep up the floors to keep the job clean for the tapers (me!) I' know of some guys in my area that, even in this day and age, stuff the interior walls with their scrap sheetrock! People get really pissed when they find out about that. Many years ago, I worked for a builder that told us to "just throw it out in the front yard, I'll take care of it". Then he'd come along with his dozer and bury it all in the front yard! Imagine trying to pull that these days! You'll do 20 years in the Fed for hate crimes against the environment! hee hee.
CapeTaper


----------



## RobertF (Jan 20, 2006)

Depends on the scrap sizes and how much I have. Most of it gets dumped either in the job dumpster or off to the landfill in my truck. If I have a decent size scrap I'll take it home and keep it around for patches and repairs.


----------



## CGofMP (Feb 17, 2005)

Stupid question.....

Asside from being a bit unprofessional, is there a downside to dumpic scrap inside the walls except for future wire pulls or instalation of blown in insulation?


----------



## andrewtlocke (Mar 8, 2005)

*There are no stupid questions...*



CGofMP said:


> Stupid question.....
> 
> Asside from being a bit unprofessional, is there a downside to dumpic scrap inside the walls except for future wire pulls or instalation of blown in insulation?


"a bit unprofessional"? Is that all it is? I'd never dream of doing anything like this. This is the kind of crap that gives the rest of us a bad name. It's downright sleezy and slimy, like the framing crew that comes in and frames with 8's instead of spikes. Nobody'll know, right? Sorry, I won't do something to someone's house that I wouldn't do or want done to my own. It's that simple.

I either dump my scrap in the job-site dumpster, or bring it down to the local transfer station, and make sure I charge the customer appropriately.


----------



## theworx (Dec 20, 2005)

Here's a stupid question. What is a transfer station? Not familiar with the term but guessing it's where you pay to drop off your debris and it's taken to the landfill by another party ??


----------



## oldgoat (Aug 18, 2005)

I know on my house when I tore out a wall they had several scrap pieces stuck in there.


----------



## RowdyRed94 (Jan 23, 2006)

CGofMP said:


> Stupid question.....


Obviously it screws anyone doing anything to the wall in the future. I love it when you pull a ceiling tile and get all the electrician's junk in your face. :furious:


----------



## theworx (Dec 20, 2005)

How about lifting a ceiling tile and having a 12" x 12" cover for a J-box falling down and giving you a cut on your eyebrow requiring 15 stitches. Experienced that a couple years ago!!

Might sound stupid, but wouldn't it be cool if their was a central place to dispose of your scraps where they would be transported back to the manufacturer and recycled into new board?? Instead of just ending up at a landfill. Don't know how cost effective it might be, but would lesson the crap at the landfill (sorry, kinda thinking about the environment).

Sorry again, wrong thread (same idea). I do quite a few roofing jobs in the summer and usually strip the roof and the old shingles end up at the landfill. I wish we had a facility that could take the old shingles and be able to do a process that would allow manufacturers to recycle any usable ingredients of the old shingles and incorperate them in the new products they produce. Does this even happen??? I don't know!!!


----------



## Sider' Brian (Apr 4, 2006)

"is there a downside to dumping scrap inside the walls"?

What that NOT insulation in there?


----------



## theworx (Dec 20, 2005)

Sider' Brian said:


> "is there a downside to dumping scrap inside the walls"?
> 
> If it was your own place and you wanted to add an outlet 2 years later and had to deal with trying to fish down a wall filled with drywall scraps (if you even could) to install the outlet and met with no success. You'd be pretty upset!! Why would you leave a paying customer in the same situation. The right thing to do is take care of your waste (and should be covered in your price). Quality work includes your cleanup too.. Just my opinion!!


----------

